
Editor-in-Chief of Index.hu Dismissed - pabo
https://index.hu/english/2020/07/22/szabolcs_dull_editor_in_chief_index_dismissed/
======
pabo
The largest Hungarian news outlet is just being destroyed amid growing
political infuence.

See some previous posts for background:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23843605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23843605)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23711874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23711874)

